# Colorado River Yellows



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

It's getting to be that time.... Mar 26th our pearch are getting scared! Any one else making plans for trips on the river?


----------



## winchester (Mar 5, 2010)

we will be hitting the river soon for big gar and yellows. i have a sweet little spot for them


----------



## 1CHANCE (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking forward to using some "sure shot" on some one hook drop lines that weekend so castin and not catchin...oops sorry, I mean castin and blastin can clean my fish while i have a cold drink. Welcome aboard castin and blastin!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll clean them fish right into my cooler while enjoying 1 or 10 of them coldones with ya! GLAD TO BE HERE


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yeah! I live about three minutes away from the boat ramp in Smithville so I'm on the river alot. Seems to me as soon as the green leaves come out it's go time!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

We need some muddy water to be right... This low & clear ain't worth a hoot.. Hopefully by next weekend we'll get a good muddy rise for our 1st trip of the year...


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I will be killing the bass and crappy real soon...


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

We dont need no rain or muddy water not yet any ways.


----------



## 1CHANCE (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Coop, you need to show us how to catch them crappy in the river.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

You need to fish the sides of the river and the creek with jigs!!!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

PUTTING LINES OUT TODAY. HAVE 250 GOGGLE EYE OR "TANK PEARCH" ... RIVER HAS FALLEN & IS TRYING TO CLEAR UP SO WON'T BE THE BEST, BUT U NEVER KNOW WHAT BUSH IS GONNA BE SHAKEN IN THE MORNING.. UNLESS THAT OLE YELLA IS SLEEPEN!!!!!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Good news the river is rising . It has risen 1.5 feet since this morning & is muddy . That should get them to start bitting.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

just a few fish pic's ... we had a good weekend of yellow cats... the biggest was 14.5lb not posted yet... still working on getting the photos from everyone. We had good helpers running lines this weekend & holding some of the catch... All in all 14 yellows , 5 channels, & 1 big soft shell turtle! Bruce, Amy, Ray, Dana, Ryan, Scon, Flip, Big John, Matt, Heavy, Dad, & #1 Father-In-Law wish it would never end!


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

you did good blast & cast I will be on the river later next month.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mike congrats on the nice fish..Later Coop


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you catch a lot of white perch in the colorado river? Ever fish around Columbus?


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

Above is for coop


----------



## 1CHANCE (Jan 25, 2006)

A few more pics...sure had a good time!!! Thans to shin diggin for the extra boat!!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Blasn & Castn,
Is that your boys (Polasek boys) in the last pic with the kids holding the fish? Think the one the left is on our baseball team?


Noel


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes Noel, That's him.... Good to see ya on 2cool


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Good to see you this weekend. Can't wait til next time.
Ryan:cheers:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeap it was a great Saturday. Seeing Mike and Ray son's so excited about pulling those cats up was all worth it. 

My dang Bro In-law made me pull over every 26 miles for a restroom break all the way back to Houston. I think it took me 3 hours to get home. Dang trip by myself only runs about l.5hrs. lol But he was cracking me up.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

It was good to see all ya'll fools... FUN TIMES! Good cookin Ryno! Flip wish u didn't have to leave so early... We got a little tour-up sat night.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I'll have to try catchin a few of those cats soon.


----------



## winchester (Mar 5, 2010)

seems like i missed a good time. let me know the next time ya ll go and i will be their. nice catch any how. should haved fried that turle up for supper.


----------

